# Pereskia bleo and Pereskia weberiana



## likespaphs (Jul 20, 2008)

Pereskia is a primitive genus of cactus before cactus lost their leaves.

both have bloomed recently....

first is bleo











next is weberiana. 






one for scale...


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay.... I just find it hard to believe that both are actually cacti..  Nice flowers...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2008)

Are these the ones you posted photos of little plantlets a while ago?!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2008)

Interesting. I'd not have guessed they were cactii, either. Euphorbia, maybe.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 20, 2008)

Do they have the same glochids that make Pereskiopsis impossible to grow? Eric


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 21, 2008)

nope. that's the difference between Pereskia and Pereskiopsis...

yup. they're all grown up!


----------



## Heather (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice ones, Bri! Love the bleo, especially.


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice flowers! I have Pereskia aculeata and noid Pereskiopsis,both plants are healthy,growing in full sun, but they doesn't bloom for me


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2008)

:clap::clap: NICE!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 24, 2008)

they like strong light and frequent but very low concentration fertilization.


----------

